# New here with a couple Obedience questions



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi & welcome  

A few privates a month will be more than many of us can do  You'll do fine and instructors usually love to work with new people - as long as you take their advice and are open with them about any reservations & concerns you may have.

Mutt?? If they care, they aren't for you .. but honestly, all americans are now allowed to enter AKC performance events so that should not be an issue at all.

If you can, try to visit and chat with potential instructors. You know your dog best - and how you want to work with him. Some instructors use primarily positive methods, some use a combination and some use primarily correct based - what do you want with your dog? If your dog starts reacting poorly or is not learning, seek out a new instructor.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to hear where in Iowa you are located. I might be able to get you with a trainer...Can you send me a message yet?


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you!

I need 15 posts to be able to private message. Will go comment on some pic threads for a while.... 

If it helps, I am in the cedar falls/waterloo area...willing to travel!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

IndyBindy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I need 15 posts to be able to private message. Will go comment on some pic threads for a while....
> 
> If it helps, I am in the cedar falls/waterloo area...willing to travel!


Hey I was raised very close to that area.. Let me ask around..I know there is a kennel club in Cedar Rapids.. Hawkeye kennel Club....Give me some time and I will find you some classes near by..
Michelle


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here you go....mckc3
Check out the website.. They have classes..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it that easy? I live in southwest LA, can you find me a class too? Pretty please?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! You are less than 3 hours from where I am in Southern MN I will ask around and see what I can find, otherwise here are a couple ideas.

Cedar Rapids Kennel Club
Cedar Rapids Kennel Association

Hawkeye Kennel Club is also near that area, but I do not have any of their info, I have only shown down there.

It is very exciting to get another performance person here on the forum!! I hope to see you at the shows someday!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you found us. We would love to see pictures of your pup and to hear his training successes! It sounds like you have some pretty good suggestions already, have fun!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Private lessons can be wonderful. Early on, try to establish a common training philosophy or "agree to disagree" stance with your coach. For example, my coach is a firm believer in the "forced retrieve" which involves ear pinching. I understand the rationale, know that it works and is not cruel, but could not subject my guy who is plagued with ear infections with another torment to his ear. So I worked using positive methods for 3+ months to get the retreive...we agreed to disagree. You do need to take careful notes during the practice sessions and PRACTICE between lessons, or the whole thing is a waste of your time and money. I love my "privates with Frances"...although I also do group classes with her, having her focus and attention on us and our current "ISSUES" is wonderful. My problem is she is so busy with students that it is hard to get a spot on weekends, which is when I can do it. good luck


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll tell you what I would do. I would try to find 2 or 3 other people to train with. Maybe one of you has enough experience to lead the rest. I would buy a minicam to record sessions so that training can be analyzed and you could see yourself train. And I would get the privates. You can accomplish much outside the obedience class if you put your mind to it. And you can save some money. My trainer gets $60 an hour.

I travel an hour once a week to get to my obedience class and that is a hardship because my trip can turn into a 90 minute trip. What you want to do is an additional hardship. Also, if you are going to travel, take your time in choosing your trainer, making sure you don't hook up with someone you don't like. Select, don't settle. 

Good luck. Something tells me that you are going to do quite well.


----------

